# new male betta a killer



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

got a very small male betta. Put him in the guppy tank and he was good for a few weeks. then I noticed a couple of guppies were missing- one each night. Did a check one night with a flashlight and there was this little betta with a guppy crosswise in his mouth thrashing it around. Managed to get the guppy away from him and get him jarred up for the night. Guppy has recovered except his top fin is missing . Betta now resides alone. He is about 1/2 the size of a normal male but boy does he have a temper.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

How do you always manage to have all of the fish problems, Mousey?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

lol! I've never heard of that! I feel that way sometimes! I feel like that sometimes when I do everything right and it doesn't work!


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I tend to verbalize the problems in the hopes that others may learn from my experiences. I could tell you about the tanks that are doing well if you like.

Ok My big blue betta in the 15 gallon community tank is doing well. he does not disagree with any other fish but prefers to entertain himself by flaring at his reflection. 
My ottos are doing well an are constantly busy. My plants are all doing well and I need to thin them out yet again.My gouramis are getting huge and are peceful in their community tanks.
Colors are developing nicely-- see makes for boring reading and anyone wondering if they are the only ones having problems are not going to learn that things happen in tanks that are unexpected or are potential problems.
male bettas and guppies have usually been ok for me. This betta ids different, so the potential is there for others to learn that some bettas are killers.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh, I see!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah, If I had a success story, I'd share it.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

lol mousy been a long while. yes, you do run into problems alot =)


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I think that guppies would be a poor choice of tank mate as they tend to have more flowing fins, which to the betta says "opponent."

Watch out for the little things, they bite your toes and take you down!


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

he is not much better with anything else either. Platies are out as are tetras. he is just a nasty little sod. Good thing all the other bettas i have are tolerant of tank mates.


----------

